# Recoil guide sizing



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

I am trying to build a super light 6'6" casting rod and curious what guide layout you would recommend using recoils. Below is what I have in my head and I believe it will work. Thanks in advance. 

The 12 and 10 would be the only double foot guides, the rest would be single foot. 

12,10,8,8,7,7,7,7(tip)
12,10,8,7,7,6,6,6(tip)


----------



## JRoD (Feb 15, 2011)

10-8-8L-7-7-7-7-7 +tip..
This is the way I do it, Built many like this and it works for me,had no complaints from customers. 95% of my builds are with recoils..


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

8 (DF),6,5,5,5,5,5,5 (tip) thats the layout I use.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

capt.dru said:


> 8 (DF),6,5,5,5,5,5,5 (tip) thats the layout I use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


I don't use alot of recoils, but that's the basic sizes of baitcast guides (in general) that I like, too!


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

JROD do you use double foot for the 10 and 8?


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

6, 5, 4,4,4,4,4,4,4+TT. Spiral 6,5,4,4,4,4,4,4+TT. If you need more height go with a Fuji RV 6 then the rest REC guides. Why such big guides like the 10 or 12 for a light casting rod and why so many different sizes? You can get better distance and control in the cast using micro guides and choking it down to the smallest running guide size quicker. This is an older video but Fuji worked out that a 6 mm stripper / butt guide set at a higher level would decrease the deflection of the line from the reel to the choke point of the rod and was a sufficient size to control the line wave, 6mm RV. Any guide brand though can be used in the same configuration.


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

Ignorance really. One of those layouts came from the batson site for the blank I Bought. The other I concocted based of an existing blank I own. I would prefer to use smaller guides but heard recoils less than a 7 have been known to break which I find odd since they are suppose to be pretty durable. I have also been toying with the idea of a spiral guide on this rod so thanks for that layout as well. On your spiral setup do you do a Forhan style or simple spiral?


----------



## JRoD (Feb 15, 2011)

ChrisCook said:


> JROD do you use double foot for the 10 and 8?


 Yes, the 10 and the 8 are double foot. I like the 7's for my running guides because it seems that a knot (braid to mono) runs thru them with no problem. I use the same layout that one of the best uses.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

For the heck of it, I built a 8' casting rod using ALL 3.5 guides, just to see what it would do, back when some of us were just turning on to the micro concept. It would launch a top dog like a rocket, using 10-12 lb mono w/ no leader. I have since toned it down alittle, but see no reason for a stripper guide larger than a 6 or 8 for the casting rods I build.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

We all go through a learning process Chris. What I was doing in the past was what others were doing and most of the rods were made that way. There have been some innovation in just the last 5 years that have made me change the way I build rods today. I think the main thing is to keep the line as straight as possible, even with a spiral, with the least amount of transition of the line from the reel. Using the smallest guides you can get away with. It seems to me a 6 is the smallest guide size to use as stripper guide with an inshore bait casting reel (basically a saltwater bass reel) like a Shimano Core or Lews BB1.
My spiral is more like the Forhan. I will go to the left with a right handed person and to the right with a left hander. Don't worry so much about exact degrees just move the guides to make the line as straight as you can and keep it off the blank. The fourth guide from the reel should be at 180 degrees or on direct bottom center. This guide should also be behind the major arc of the rod. The spacing of the 4 guides that make up the transition is dependent on the line from the reel to the choke point. It will typically put the stripper guide 21" to 22" from the reel face. This also applies to conventional rods with guides set on top of the blank.
I have not seen the small Recoils fail.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

capt.dru said:


> 8 (DF),6,5,5,5,5,5,5 (tip) thats the layout I use.


I use this same setup, except my size 6 is also a double-foot guide.


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses. I have a lot to think about. Pretty cool that there are so many ways to accomplish the same thing.


----------



## dugue4 (May 29, 2012)

capt.dru said:


> 8 (DF),6,5,5,5,5,5,5 (tip) thats the layout I use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


would you mind sharing your spacing for a 7ft using these recoils. I would assume one additional 5?


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

dugue4 said:


> would you mind sharing your spacing for a 7ft using these recoils. I would assume one additional 5?


I dont mind but my spacing is back home and I wont be back till next Friday. I can get it to you then.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## dugue4 (May 29, 2012)

capt.dru said:


> I dont mind but my spacing is back home and I wont be back till next Friday. I can get it to you then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Thanks, No rush


----------

